
Google: We'll give you better malware protection in Chrome, only if you sign in - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-well-give-you-better-malware-protection-in-chrome-but-only-if-you-sign-in/
======
abc_lisper
Wow.

Those who would give up essential liberty, to purchase a little temporary
safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety \- Ben Franklin.

------
jiveturkey
[https://outline.com/hgcVzh](https://outline.com/hgcVzh)

without the autoplay audio and video

------
kretor
tl;dr after reading Google's blog post
([https://blog.google/technology/safety-security/advanced-
prot...](https://blog.google/technology/safety-security/advanced-protection-
program-expands-chrome/)):

Google Chrome will now detect, if you have sync turned on, if your account is
enrolled in Google's Advanced Protection Program
([https://landing.google.com/advancedprotection/](https://landing.google.com/advancedprotection/)),
and in case you are, give you stronger protection from malicious downloads.

The ZDNet article adds a lot of fluff around this, and weirdly calls the
Advanced Protection Program "Gmail Advanced Protection Program".

